

Waterfall, Lean/Kanban, and Scrum  - wallflower
http://kenschwaber.wordpress.com/2010/06/10/waterfall-leankanban-and-scrum-2/

======
rickmb
Although I'm a supporter of using Scrum over anything else in a context where
that is feasible, the first paragraph alone illustrates the myopic view of
this all-or-nothing attitude.

I mean, I would count myself very lucky if on a given project the only
variables defining the problem domain were "technology, requirements and
people".

The greatest weakness of Scrum is discounting "change" as a valid
characteristic. In many environments sudden, intrusive change interrupting the
cozy safety of the Scrum timebox is inevitable. It isn't failure, it isn't
incompetence, it isn't mismanagement, it's the reality of the business, and
the only way to avoid it is to get out of that business altogether.

And that is the reason why people, no matter how much they like and fully
understand Scrum, are inclined to exchange Scrum's power for maybe less
effective but more flexible methods.

After all, we don't make money by having successful Sprints. We make money by
delivering business value.

------
afdssfda
"Then we protect the container from any outside disturbances while the people
attempt to bring the problem to a solution."

imo, this is why Scrum often falls apart in teams, because many teams _aren't_
protected. This devolves into them saying that they are using Agile
methodology, when in fact they really are using WTF methodology.

